
80-90% of ecommerce stores fail. Low quality products may be the reason why - bernardmeyer
https://www.soundest.com/blog/low-sales-23-common-ecommerce-mistakes-pt-2-your-products/
======
startupdiscuss
I think you're also missing an important reason ecommerce stores fail: no one
has ever heard of them.

Marketing the store is a lot of work, and I suspect that is a more common
reason for failure.

